# Dudas con Proteus 7.7 y Orcad 16.3



## zerox56 (Nov 24, 2010)

hola a todos y de ante mano gracias por su ayuda tengo varias dudas respecto a lso simladore comensando con el
 proteus 
1) Quisiera saber donde encontrar le inversor SG3524 ya que este simulador no lo tiene o si tuviera donde podria conseguir esa libreria.
2) En el proteus se pude medir la potencia de los dispositvos o de algun circuito de forma directa al igual que con los:cabezon: voltimetros y amperimetros del mismo programa.

ahroa respecto al 
Orcad captura
1) Como puedo simular un transformador, en si mi problema es que no se donde puedo hacer variar la inductancia o la relacion de voltages del tranfomador especificando q tengo la version del Orcad 16.3
2) El orcad cuanta con libreria en oden esten fuentes trifasicas

espero averles detallado mis problemas estare al tanto si nescesitanmas informacion y si huviese otro simulador en donde no tubiese ese tipo de problemas les agradeceria


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 24, 2010)

> 1) Quisiera saber donde encontrar le inversor SG3524 ya que este simulador no lo tiene o si tuviera donde podria conseguir esa libreria.


Las que tiene son las que hay, puedes hacer tus librerías pero solo para PCB; con eso no digo que no se pueda hacer modelos para simulación solo que son más complicados... mira simulacion Isis



> 2) En el proteus se pude medir la potencia de los dispositvos o de algun circuito de forma directa al igual que con los voltimetros y amperimetros del mismo programa.


No, te vales de las gráficas 'plot', las que se encuentran en *Graph Mode*, calculadora, papel y lápiz  se pueden configurar para que capturen las señales el tiempo que quieras.



> ahroa respecto al
> Orcad captura


no se, nunca lo he usado 



> espero averles detallado mis problemas estare al tanto si nescesitanmas informacion y si huviese otro simulador en donde no tubiese ese tipo de problemas les agradeceria


no te cases con uno, que en la diversidad está el gusto 
Proteus (más para digitales/microcontroladores)
Orcad
LTSpice (muy bueno, análogos, rf, y más), puedes encontrar un similar al SG3524...
Multisim 11 (más para análogo)
etc...

saludos


----------



## zerox56 (Nov 29, 2010)

Gracias pero aun kisiera saber como simular exactamente un transformador en orcad capture 16.3 por ahi me han dicho q la programacion se hace con codigos algo parecido al mat lab pro donde puedo encontrar esa iformacion


----------

